# Panama City-King mackerel



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

Will frozen cigar minnows be a decent bait? Or does everything have to be live bait?


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Frozen cigar minnows are great bait...and in some cases, a lot easier to manage than live ones...


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Live can make the difference on finicky fish....if frozen is all you have then go 27lb sevenstrand and #4 hook in clear water.......most piers have catchable bait right now ..a baitrod can make all the difference or be a master begger when the kids catch four at a time.....that's what I used to do....and at the shack after catching a good Mackie I would buy the boys a soda and fries for their input....
This thread reminds me of a nov. morning when the indian summer festival was across from the pier..My gf and I walked with the parade because we couldn't drive from the motel because of the parade...I bought a 16oz screwdriver on the way....It was blowing about 15 to 20 south which was making about a 4 ft on swell....We ended up at the pier and there was a guy that had two 20lbers laying at the gate....I had to go check it out with no rod only a screwdriver,lol......I walked by some people catching some threadfins 3 at a time 
anyway got the end and somebody recognized me and let me use a rod with a new leader on it....COOL....I ran down to get me a threadfin and a little lady gave me one quick...I got back out to the end and the third cast I WAS ON....I fought him and the guy that I borrowed the rod from gaffed the fish...20lber....I told him keep him and thanks for the rod....As I was walking off I still had half my screwdriver left.....The very fastest king I've ever caught and Kudus to the dude that let me borrow a rod that day.....


----------

